# Madelyn Grace is here!



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Madelyn was born at 11:17 this morning. She weighed 7lbs 8ozs, 20 inches long. She is just wonderful! Here is a picture with her daddy.


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

There is no picture there.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

awwww!!!!!  she's so teeny tiny, and absolutely beautiful!!!!! congrats!!!!! :stars:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Awwww!!! Congratulations! !! 

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

That is one proud daddy and a beautiful baby! Congrats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

She is beautiful. Congrats!!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

She's adorable  congrats


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

What a precious gift! Congratulations! 

Did you give birth at home? I would love to turn back time and do that.


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Congrats!! Just precious.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Beautiful little girl, Congrats!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

congratulations! she is beautiful


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh my goodness!! Erica she is beautiful!!  oh I just wanna scoop her up and never let go!  she's so sweet  
Congratulations on your newest family member  
Are the boys happy to have a little sister?


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Congrats!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Welcome to the world, sweetie!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

many congratulations!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

What a darling! Congratulations, and a beautiful name!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Congrats! She's adorable.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Om goodness Erica! How did I miss this thread?? Congrats and she is adorable with her proud papa!!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Here is a picture from today. She is getting so big. Its amazing some of the things you remember, and some of the things you forget. Like make sure when you are changing a baby put something under their bottom otherwise you will shampooing the couch...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh she is beautiful 

Lol! :laugh:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

How wonderful for you. Makes the babies I found in the barn this morning pale by comparison.
Best wishes to the whole family.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awwwwwww , a little tiny doeling :kidred::kidred::kidred::kidred:
What a adorable , precious little bundle 
Congratulations Erica :hugs: And to your whole family :stars:
Erica , did you know you were having a doeling ?
Bet your boys will love having a baby sister  I know my brother used to blame everything on me and get away with it , lol. Up until I figured out if I cried daddy would yell at him , :slap floor:
Your husband is glowing in that picture , so sweet  
'Daddy's little girl"


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I did know I was having a girl, I just couldn't wait. She already has Brandon wrapped around d her little finger. Both boys are happy to have a sister, they feel I was out numbered. Bradley the oldest I think he is happy not to have another annoying little brother. Andrew is so in love with his little sister, he said he is happy to be a middle child. He tells everyone what they can and cannot do with his sister including me. How to hold her, how to burp her, what we can call her for a nickname. The boys better beware because if Daddy doesn't give them a hard time, they will have a hard time getting past Andy.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Hehe! That's so sweet!  he loves his little sister


----------

